# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  المعتمد بن عباد...وقصة المثل:"ولا يوم لطين"

## التقوى مطلبي

كان "محمد بن عباد" ولد الخليفة المعتضد بالله الطاغية.. ملك اشبلية.. يتمشى مع صاحبه و وزيره ..فيما بعد ابن عمار عند مرج الفضة. و كان على عكس ابيه.. شاعرا رقيق القلب ..يختلط بالعامة.. و بينما هما يتمشيان عند ضفاف النهر ..نظر محمد الى تموجات النهر بفعل الرياح ..و قال:
"صنع الريح من الماء زرد" 
و طلب من ابن عمار ان يكمل ببيت اخر من الشعر.. و قد كان ابن عمار نفسه شاعرا. و أخذ ابن عمار يفكر 
صنع الريح من الماء زرد"
و لكن دون جدوى.. كأن الله أراد أن يخرسه.. لينطق تكملة البيت على لسان الجارية"اعتماد" ..التى سمعتهما.. بينما هي تغسل الثياب عند حافة النهر.. فأكملت قائلة..
أي درع لقتال لو جمد"
مكملة صدر البيت الشعري الذي نطق به الامير ...

----------


## التقوى مطلبي

فكان هذا البيت سبب سعدها ..وشقائها فيما بعد. فما ان وقعت عين محمد بن عباد عليها ..حتى افتتن بجمالها ..كما افتتن بسرعه بديهتها وذكائها .
و عرف "محمد بن عباد" ..انها جارية عند الرميك ابن الحجاج تخدم زوجه.. فأرسل الخدم و المزينات ليخطبوها له و يحملوها اليه لا كجارية.. و لكن "كزوجة حرة". ..و لذلك لم يضمها الي جواريه و قد كان ذلك هينا عليه..
و كان محمد ولها بها ..لا يصبر على فراقها ساعة.. يكن لها محبة خاصة .. حتى اذا مات ابوه المعتضد.. و تولى من بعده الحكم ..اشتق لقب الملك من حروف اسمها ..فسمى نفسه.. "المعتمد بالله بن عباد"..من اسم الزوجة " اعتماد" ..الجارية سابقا .. لتخلد محبته لها في اخبار التاريخ ..عاشت معه في رفاهية وعز فاق الوصف.. وحظيت عنده حتى كان لايرد لها طلبا ..
وفي يوم من الأيام .."الملكة اعتماد" " الجارية سابقا" ..رأت جواري يبعن اللبن ..وقد شمرن عن سوقهن ..وسواعدهن..يخضن في الطين .. فحنت اعتماد الى ماضيهافقالت: اشتهي أن أفعل أنا وبناتي.. كفعل هؤلاء الجواري.. فما كان من "ابن عباد" ..الملك طبعا..الا ان بادر الى تلبية طلبها.. ولكن بطريقة البذخ ..والتبذير المفرطة.. التي كلفت خزينة دولته أموالا طائلة ..حيث أمر بالعنبر والمسك والكافور.. فسحق بماء الورد.. ليكون في هيئة الطين ..واحضر القرب والحبال.." لاعتماد الملكة" و"بناتها الاميرات".. فحملن القرب والحبال ..ورفعن عن سوقهن ..وخضن في طين العنبر والمسك والكافور .

----------


## التقوى مطلبي

وكان المعتمد بن عباد قد فزع من بن تاشفين ان ينزعه الملك فكتب الى الفونسو يطلب نصرته.. و عندما علم بن تاشفين بما فعله المعتمد بعد ان كان قد نصر المعتمد على الفونسو ..حشد بن تاشفين جنده الي اشبلية.. و قاتل "المعتمد بن عباد" الذي ما لبث ان استسلم على ان يؤمن دمه و دم عياله من القتل. و مع ذلك قتل اثنين من أولاده.. و يقال ثلاث على يد المرابطين ..و كانوا كلهم ابناءه من "اعتماد". و اسره بن تاشفين ..مع من بقي من عياله و اخرجه ذليلا على مشهد و مرأى من الناس ..منفيا الى بلاد المغرب ..غير انه عقابه اشد العقاب لطلبه 
"النصرة من الرومي" و قتاله اياه
فنفاه الى اقصى بلاد المغرب.. الى مدينة اغمات على بغلة يركبها هو و "اعتماد".. بينما حرس المرابطين يركبون الأحصنة..امعانا في ذله.. و اسكنه في بيت وضيع بدائي في المدينة.. وو ضع عليه حارسا غليظا.. وقيد رجليه في الحديد حتى لا يخرج من البيت.. و لم يكتفي بذلك بل منع عنه المال و الأقوات.. فأصبح بناته حفاة عراة.. يغزلون الغزل و يبعيونه في الأسواق.. ولا يجد من يشترونه منهم.. و اصبح الناس يتصدقون عليهم بالمال و الطعام و الملابس
وفي هذه الأيام أيام الذل يقال ان المعتمد غاضبها أي اعتماد فقالت لم أرى منك خيرا قط فقال: ولا يوم الطين؟! فبكت واعتذرت...

----------


## التقوى مطلبي

و ماتت اعتماد فلم تتحمل الذل.. وحزن المعتمد عليها حزنا شديدا.. و مات بعدها بثلاثة أشهر حزنا و كمدا عليها... و دفنا كلاهما في" مدينة اغمات ..جنوب المغرب.."..
 و كتب ابن عباد هذه الأبيات يرثى نفسه يوم العيد و هو في الأسر 
فيما مضى كنت بالأعياد مسرورا *** فساءك العيد في أغمات مأسورا 
ترى بناتك في الأطمار جائعة *** يغزلن للناس مـا يملكـن قطميـرا 
برزن نحوك للتسليم خاشعة *** أبصارهن حسيـرات مكاسيـرا 
يطأن في الطين والأقدام حافية *** كأنها لم تطـأ مسكـاً و كافـورا 
لا خدّ إلا ويشكو الجدب ظاهره *** وقبل كان بماء الورد مغمورا 
لكنه بسيـول الحـزن مُختـرقٌ *** وليس إلا مع الأنفاس ممطـورا 
أفطرت في العيد لا عادت مساءتـه**فكـان فطـرك للأكبـاد تفطيـرا 
قد كان دهرك إن تأمره ممتثـلاً *** فـردك الدهـر منهيـاً ومأمـورا 
من بات بعدك في ملك يُسَرُّ بـ....... فإنمـا بـات بالأحـلام مغـرورا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا تعليق ..
القصَّة مؤثِّرة جدًّا بِذاتِها.
وأستاذُنا علي عبد الباقي قد جعل البيتَين الأخيرين في توْقيعه للموعظة.
اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا يا رب العالمين.

----------

